# Cockatiel eats when we eat. one of the flock?



## vizionblind (May 2, 2011)

Whenever we sit down at the dinner table to eat, our cockatiel notices and goes in his cage and eats at the same time. every night.

my wife states she does that as she considers us one of her flock. Is this an accurate explanation?


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

From what I understand, that is exactly right. I started eating in front of Pip to try to convince him to eat his veggies, and eventually, it worked! 

Mind you, my previous tiel, Blinky, used to wait until we were eating and then throw seed at our heads!!!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

that's what it is! mine always eat their seed while we have dinner :lol:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes that's true 
You are part of her flock which is quite adorable


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow! I never knew that. Skiddles takes herself off to her cage and eats when I eat (if she isn't trying to steal mine that is).


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yep! Mine do it too if they aren't stealing mine!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yup, it's true! I think it's so special.


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

that sounds cute! haha mine just scream to be let out so they can sit with us and/or eat our food.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

dearblythe said:


> mine just scream to be let out so they can sit with us and/or eat our food.


Or sit _on_ the food


----------



## vizionblind (May 2, 2011)

awesome. thanks!


----------

